# Any golf entrepreneurs out there?



## Yardstick Golf

Anyone thinking of opening an indoor golf center? I've done a good deal of research on the subject lately and have compiled a good bit of information on indoor golf prospects.


----------



## edricwage

*Golf Vacation*

That sounds interesting! I will tell my uncle about this.


----------



## mgirgent

It depends on the golfing climate and appetite for it in your area.


----------



## JuliaFor9

Never thought to have indoor golf court, but it is a good idea to think.


----------



## henryb

That's a good idea!

We've just created a revolutionary website called golftripsNOW which is the only site in the world that allows you to book both your tee times and hotels in real time! If you like entrepreneurial ideas check this out!


----------



## allingolfpro

Great idea!


----------



## rainorshinegolf

Great idea for a business. Please give me a call at 888-831-9489 if you need any golf simulators for your business. I own Rain or Shine Golf, LLC.

Cheers,
Shawn


----------

